# Stephen Gardiner Farrier



## Ollie83 (30 July 2015)

Hi has anyone used the farrier Stephen Gardiner (Shotts)? Good/bad experiences  PM if needed. Thanks!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (31 July 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## Ollie83 (31 July 2015)

Replied thanks


----------



## TPO (1 August 2015)

Never used him, don't personally know anyone who has but his name crops up all the time on horse tack selling pages on facebook. Might be better asking on there then taking your time to sort the wheat from the chaff replies...


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (1 August 2015)

I don't think the merits of professionals should be discussed on facebook pages......


----------



## Ollie83 (1 August 2015)

Yeah not keen on using Facebook as posts on there turn into slagging matches and not want people to publicly state opinionsin case it damages his business!


----------



## TPO (1 August 2015)

Me either but there are a large volume of posts that exceeds the apparent "norm" when discussing other professionals.

Even on here how do you know that someone's opinion of good or bad is the same as yours. I know numerous people who rave about certain farriers that I wouldn't let near my rocking horse. Everyone has a different perspective and standards depending on their knowledge and experience. 

The best bet is to find someone using him and see how their horse's are shod and watch him shoe if possible. Then you can make your own mind up.


----------



## Ollie83 (1 August 2015)

He has done the horses on my new yard but they're all barefoot whereas my horse is shod in front. Plus he has flat feet and is an ex racer so im nervous of changing from current farrier.


----------



## TPO (1 August 2015)

My exracers hooves were like that when I got him so, after going through multiple farriers, I took him barefoot and now he's got healthy hooves, thicker sole and bigger frogs. 

If Stephen is keeping the horses in your yard sound maybe worth just having a chat/consultation with him before making any decisions?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 August 2015)

There are criteria though-for a start, does the farrier attend CPD seminars-OH is a farrier and says it is the same faces every time.......also being available at any time of day or weekend does not equal being a good farrier, nor does being cheap.....


----------



## TPO (2 August 2015)

horsemadmum1 said:



			There are criteria though-for a start, does the farrier attend CPD seminars-OH is a farrier and says it is the same faces every time.......also being available at any time of day or weekend does not equal being a good farrier, nor does being cheap.....
		
Click to expand...

There's far too much common sense being applied in your post! The "masses" seem to rate cheap and available at the drop of a hat... The penny doesn't appear to drop in some cases!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 August 2015)

Haha doesn't it occur to them that if the farrier can come straight away he can't be very busy.....good farriers will always try to attend lost shoes abcesses etc promptly but can't prioritise those who don't get booked in early enough then panic.......


----------



## TPO (3 August 2015)

Yip but cheap and easy wins over good at their job but not so readily available and more expensive according to some <shudder>

Just to clarify in no way am I including the farrier on this thread. I have no idea who he is and have never seen a horse shod by him.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (3 August 2015)

None of my posts are personal either, as livelihoods are involved. Thread getting a little sidetracked into what constitutes a good farrier-and everyone will have their own view on that. Mine somewhat biased as i am married to one.


----------



## adamntitch (22 August 2015)

He does horses at the yard mines at and also trims my own have to say he's the only farrier that's managed to trim my horse with out a fuss and dance from said horse


----------



## Lintel (14 January 2016)

Can't say the general "talk" of him is great. I'd avoid like the plague... but I'm very settled with my farrier


----------

